
You're More Likely to Be a Disruptor If You Got Lower Grades in School: Study - nreece
https://www.inc.com/wanda-thibodeaux/study-says-you-dont-have-to-be-a-top-graduate-to-become-a-disruptor.html
======
tdeck
First of all, this is blogspam. The link to the "study" actually just links to
another news article. This seems like it might be the actual study:
[http://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED368304.pdf](http://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED368304.pdf)

Second, note the sample: > In addition to 51 valedictorians, study
participants include 20 salutatorians and 9 top honor students.(Salutatorians
were included on the urging of members of a pilot study of high school
valedictorians. Nine students who were neither valedictorians nor
salutatorians also were included on the advice of school administrators who
identified these students as the "real" top students at their high school.

In other words, this study only included a relatively small number of people,
at the top of their class, So how can it support the headline conclusion in
the headline?

------
gonvaled
There are more people with low grades than with high grades, so it is not
surprising that if you are a disruptor you are probably a low grade type.

The interesting question.is: what is the percent of disruptors in low grade
types? And in high grade types?

Still, not _that_ interesting, since you are not really a sample “low grade“
or “high grade“, but a more specific type (“you“), where maybe completely
different characteristics dominate.

